# smaller alternative to thermapen?



## panda (Jun 20, 2014)

much to my surprise when a thermapen i bought had arrived, i never realized it was so huge! are there any instaread digital thermos (that don't have a bulky round head piece) that you can keep in your chef jacket pen sleeve pocket?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 20, 2014)

Thermapen Lollipop?


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2014)

holy **** i didnt know those existed, thanks!


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 20, 2014)

I just use av cake tester


----------



## gic (Jun 21, 2014)

well it isn't very accurate but it's awfully cute:http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt345.html#Specifications


----------



## dblnickels (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been using Comark pdt300 for years with no complaints


----------



## orangehero (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0021AEAG2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Fast, accurate, and highly rated. I've had mine for 4 years and it still works great.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jul 26, 2014)

dblnickels said:


> I've been using Comark pdt300 for years with no complaints



When I worked at a (very) high volume barbecue place this is what was used in the kitchen. Inexpensive and compact. Not super fast reading or hyper-durable, but it gets the job done and I've never seen the need for split second temp readings. It will fit in your sleeve pocket too.


----------

